# My Rough Coated Collie Miss Money Penny



## oneslydogg (Jul 11, 2010)

Hello All,

I am new to the forum. I figured I would post some pictures of my Collie Puppy Miss Money Penny. Its the only Bond girl I could think of that didn't have a sexual double meaning. Technically, she's not a bond girl, but I think it suits her.























Also, that's not me in the first picture. Its my gf.


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

What a beautiful puppy! Welcome to DF by the way  How is training coming along with her? They are such a smart breed!!


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Your puppy is a very pretty little one. She's gonna grow up quickly so enjoy it now! Can't wait to see pictures as she develops.


----------



## AussieAshley (Jul 12, 2010)

What a pretty collie puppy, they are such a great breed! Have fun with her


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

She's a real beauty.


----------



## oneslydogg (Jul 11, 2010)

Petersgirl,
Thank you and training is going fairly well. So far she can sit, lie down, roll-over (its 50-50), fetch, and she alerts me when she has to go to the bathroom. Stay isn't working because she would rather follow me around all day then get a treat. Crate training could be better she's too smart all the tricks to get her in the crate only work once. So I have to pick her up and put her in the crate, she whines a little but she's getting better everyday. She nips and tries to herd my baby nephews into corners, but we're working on that. 

We are trying to take pictures every week to see her size progression. The first was at 7wks, the second at 10wks and the third at 11wks. She's turned 14wks this Sunday.

I'll make sure to post some more pictures as soon as we take some. She very friendly too wants to play with everyone she meets runs up to them and sits just like in the last picture till you pet her and with a face like that who could resist.


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

That's great!! I was gonna ask about hearding too  haha. There are quite a few hearding breed owners on this forum, I'm sure if you need help with that they could give you some pointers


----------

